# What size shafts/wheels for a 46 inch pony?



## Crabtree Farm (Jan 28, 2009)

What size shafts/wheels do you use for a 46 inch pony? I have a "B" cart, but I think the wheels are going to be too small and not sure of size of shafts to use. Can anyone offer some advice? I'm hoping I can swap out those on my Houghman cart.

Tina Ferro


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Jan 28, 2009)

24 inch wheels and 66 or 72 inch shafts.


----------



## Crabtree Farm (Jan 29, 2009)

Thank you for the information. I heard Houghman is no longer in business. Where could I find replacement shafts? I already have the 24 inch wheels. Any help would be appreciated.

Tina Ferro


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Jan 29, 2009)

Where are you located, I have a guy that will make custom shafts in Ohio, PM me if that would work and he does sell wheels and tires also.


----------



## Crabtree Farm (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm in Greenville, SC. I was thinking 24 inch wheels would be too small. I thought the shafts were suppose to be level, but I see so many people driving with the shafts tilted upwards.

Tina


----------



## Keri (Jan 31, 2009)

I measured my 46" pony length wise. He is 56". So if I want him to extend in a trot, I'm going to have to purchase a 72" cart. So the cart I'm in the process of buying has 72" shafts with 24" wheels. Gotta give them room to move.


----------



## SweetOpal (Jan 31, 2009)

This is a 46" pony with a jerald cart that has 24" wheels and shafts are 72"


----------



## Crabtree Farm (Jan 31, 2009)

I wasn't worried about the body (my B mini is the same in body length as the shetlands) it is those long legs I was worried about. I want to give them room with out crowding. And one is a hackney/shetland cross that I just got.

Can you purchase shafts that slope upwards to keep the shafts level and the buggy level too? I have a Houghman cart.

Thanks for all the advice.

Tina Ferro


----------

